# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Отдых в Краснодарском крае)

## Ёжик

Расскажу, где любит отдыхать наша семья) Вот уже лет 10-11 мы практически ежегодно ездим в поселок Бетта, что в 40-50 км от Геленджика в сторону Сочи. Надо сказать, что отношусь я к этому местечку с особым трепетом, видимо настолько оказалось моим, что каждый год планирую куда-нибудь еще поехать, но каждый раз оказываюсь в Бетте) Так что на объективность не претендую) Для меня это дача, мужа тоже приобщила) а он у меня где только не бывал: и Европа и Штаты объезжены) 
Мы останавливаемся всегда в Военном доме отдыха "Бетта" (на отдыхе надо отдыхать от готовки)), он расположен на горе, вид на море потрясающий. Такая красота. Природа там потрясающая и воздух соответствующий. Пицундская и крымская сосны, сибирская и голубая ель, разнообразные вида туи и можжевельника, тис, граб, магнолия и многое другое. Территория огромная уходит в горы. Под горой сразу море.



Снизу от воды поднимается теплый воздух осенью) 
Соответственно есть такой нюанс (для кого-то минус, а для нас плюс) - чтобы добраться до пляжа надо спуститься с кучи ступенек) Лестниц две. Одна ведет на обычный пляж



Другая и сама "дикая") и на "дикий" пляж" ведет



Вот это наш любимый корпус

----------


## Ёжик

Пляж галечный. Воды чистейшая.
Дно видно с горы. Забыла сказать, что вдоль обрыва идет дорожка по всему периметру территории.

Еще есть домики. Как раз эта дорожка, а справа - обрыв. Иногда дорожка идет вплотную к нему, иногда уходит вглубь метров на 10-20) Гулять неперегулять)
 

ЗЫ Фотографии не мои, наши на другом компе.
Вообще я много могу рассказывать про это местечко)
Уже и так понятно, что это мой маленький рай.
Напишу минусы.
1. Два года назад ужасно кормили. 
2. В разгар сезона бывают перебои с водой (мы не попадали, но видели объявления)
3. Мне очень портят отдых курящие на балконе соседи(
Наверняка есть еще что-нибудь, сейчас просто не вспомню, понятно же что у меня все это перекрывается плюсами: тихо, спокойно, красиво, вкусно (пахнет), люди ездят из года в год многие одни и те же, у нас есть от туда друзья).
В общем заканчиваю, а то дети соскучилась)
Если что спрашивайте, да и в инете есть информация. Вот здесь, например, http://sc.mil.ru/social/health/resth...@morfOrgHealth

----------


## Мария Трофимова

Света, привет!
Вы туда на чем добираетесь? На машине или на поезде? Сколько времени в пути?

----------


## Ёжик

Привет, Маша! Мы на машине. Где-то 1350 км, в пути около 18-20 часов. Мы в ночь выезжаем всегда. Пробок меньше и сотрудников ГИБДД)) Утром уже сложнее ехать, как раз потому что начинаются пробки и эти самые сотрудники. 
Привет мальчишкам)

----------


## Мария Трофимова

спасибо, Свет! 
Ты своим мальчикам тоже привет передавай! )

----------


## Polixenia

Ох, Свет, как ты все вкусно написала) и фотографии очень-очень. Захотелось лета и моря. А как добраться до вашего рая, если, например, на поезде ехать? Есть ли в вашем поселке частный сектор? Какие цены на проживание на вашей базе отдыха? Надо заранее бронировать или можно прямо на месте что-то подходящее найти?

----------


## Ёжик

Оксан, если на поезде, то до Новороссийска и потом либо автобус либо такси. Из Краснодара еще на автобусе можно по-моему. Но этот поселок с тороне от М4 находится, поэтому только спец. рейсы, на Бетте вообще дорога заканчивается) Частный сектор есть, конечно, но уже не на горе) Цены приличные, к сожалению. В нашем корпусе удобства на блок (2 комнаты), удобно, когда мы с родителями едем) около 1000р в день на человека. Точно не помню. На ре - скидка, конечно, если нужна отдельная кровать и питание. Маленького Вадима бесплатно возили. Есть еще корпус дороже - удобства в номера, но там не так уютненько) в нашем мы всех сотрудников уже знаем) Есть домики без удобств, сколько там стоим не в курсе. Бронировать там сложно, думаю. Это же военный дом отдыха, там для военных путевки. А основную часть коммерческих мест раскупают турагенства. Первые 2 раза мы ездили от наших Вед. здравниц" и "Факела", потом "подружились" с тамошней женщиной, отвечающей за прием отдыхающих, и теперь просто приезжаем к ней. Она нас, правда, каждый раз вспомнить не может) Но наглость - втрое счастье) Да, и отдыхаем мы в сентябре, когда уже не такой поток желающих.

----------


## Амина

Мы были  Бетте. Недолго, правда, в сентябре 2010. Приехали, сняли ,жилье, сходили на море, вернулись и съехали) Не повезло, в общем, с жильем))) И да, на горке, после пляжа было очень тяжко идти) Море, виды чудеснейшие! Но без машины там сложно...

----------


## Ёжик

Вы видимо на горке напротив нашей были, мы все туда никак не залезем) А без машины, имхо, туда добраться сложно, а в самой Бетте машина зачем? Ее всю за полчаса пройти можно, наверно)

----------


## Амина

Мы бывали во многих местах, и на Азовском, и на Черном морях... Так вот лучшее место для нас - небольшой поселочек Пляхо между Лермонтово и Новомихайловским. Расположен он на трассе (точнее, от трассы и в горы) вдоль ВДЦ "Орленок", пляж - орленковский. Платный, убираемый и без бабок "пиварыбараки". Плюс сервис)))) штук 6 постоянно дежурящих спасателей, душ, омывайки для ног, охрана)) НАсыпной песок, плавный заход в море, самое то для детей. Там ВСЕ с детьми))) Ну и пить-курить на пляже не разрешается. Море чистое. По дороге по лагерю - лес, сосны, такие запахи!!! Мож, там субтропики уже?) Ливень был однажды явно тропический, чуть не смыло))) Вот. Мы решили теперь, если на наш юг, то только туда. Хотя, жилье пока порекомендовать не могу. Поселочек небольшлй, желающих много, селят густо) Столь любимых мною больших зеленых лужаек нет нигде, экономия места... Да, цены! Цены низкие довольно! Для сравнения, номер в августе в Голубицкой (Азов) стоил 2000 руб, а там - 1500. Это трехместный с удобствами. Но бронированный заранее...

----------


## Амина

*Ёжик*, если ограничиваться номер-пляж и не готовить , то не нужна) Но я люблю сама кормить свою семью и покататься по новым местам люблю, потому я бы без машины там не смогла) Магазины там нас совсем не впечатлили)

----------


## mamaRita

Мы были в том районе, Марин! :Smile:  Обманом проникли на территорию Орленка (подружка была там в детстве и ооочень хотела пройтись по любимым местам) и гуляли там, купались! Потрясающе! Лучше воспоминаний о нашем, русском, черноморском побережье у меня нету! Плюс там недалеко аквапарк, по нынешним временам небольшой, но зато ооочень качественный и безопасный (Алроса для себя строила). Говорю как фанат аквапарков. А про безопасность пишу потому что в свое время практически сотрясение мозга и огромный синяк в пол-спины получила в самом нашем большом геленжикском аквапарке...

----------


## Амина

Рит, а где именно? Они там везде есть. Мы не фанаты и ни разу не были вообще, но очень хотим...) Хочется проверенный) Вдруг опять в этом году поедем....

----------


## mamaRita

Он кажется считается туапсинским, это первый аквапарк, который появился на нашем побережье. Кажется, Дельфин называется...

----------


## mamaRita

ссылку нашла, вот он http://www.akvapark-nebug.ru/

----------


## Амина

Были в Небуге, дети очень просились в аквапарк, но мы ограничились дельфинарием) Дельфинарий там клааассный! Программа лучшая из мною виденых))))

----------


## yakudza

Хочу в июне поехать на Азов, предположительно в Ейск, с мамой и детьми. Посоветуйте что-нибудь?
Как там водичка в июне? Прогретая? Был кто-нибудь? И реально ли ехать на автобусе или лучше поездом?

----------


## Ёжик

На Азове не была, но сама еще без детей ездила на море и на автобусе и на поезде. Так вот на автобусе с детьми я бы точно не рискнула, там взрослым-то тяжело. В поезде вольготнее как-то)

----------


## Jazz

> На Азове не была, но сама еще без детей ездила на море и на автобусе и на поезде. Так вот на автобусе с детьми я бы точно не рискнула, там взрослым-то тяжело. В поезде вольготнее как-то)


ППКС. Катя, на автобусе не стоит. Ни поесть нормально, ни побегать, ни в туалет сходить детишкам. Все только на остановках. И летом еще может быть о-очень жарко. В поезде хоть окошко открыть можно.

----------


## Амина

ППКС) Мы в Голубицкую ездили, там мне очень нравится один гостевой дом, с тоской его вспоминаю, но на Азов больше не хочу) Мы были в сентябре, водичка была прогретая, но ветрено и местами холодно. В июне лучше, имхо. Но все равно, как повезет....... А почему на Азов?

----------


## yakudza

У меня в Ейске родственники. А так, не знаю, может лучше на Черное? Просто бюджет у нас минимальный, а Азов ближе...

----------


## Амина

Азов дальше, мы в Пляхо ехали на 100 км меньше) Ну Ейск.. я не знаю... Отзывы в инете не сильно восторженные... И кстати (да, я маньяк, я теперь везде буду об этом))) в Пляхо цены на жилье ниже) И море чище и спокойнее) И насыпной песок,  а не противный липнущий и не отмываемый ракушечник) И комаров почти нет, в отличие от Азова) И пляж плаьный, который каждый день чистят, на котором нельзя пить и курить, и на котором нет продавцов всяческого счастья) Правда, там ни аптеки, на магазинов нормальных... Все в 4 км в Новомихайловском. Общественный транспорт есть, конечно... 
Но я вот вчера забронировала на август уже...

----------


## Jazz

На наших морях бывают комары?! Удивлена до глубины души.)))) Никогда с ними там не встречалась.

----------


## Амина

В Голубицкой этих тварей больше, чем у нас... Это для меня самый главный минус, у меня годовалый Тимка был весь искусанный(( Там же лиманы рядом, бррр, в общем)

----------


## kazangi

да, когда мы с Морозовой ездили, комары были. Но только ночью)) и вообще мне там очень понравилось, в Пересыпи, я имею в виду, на пляже никаких продавцов, изредка появлялись чернокожие туземцы, предлагали сфоткаться, и перед праздниками в соседнем пансионате ходили Шрек, Лунтик и Баба Яга. В целом пляж чистый очень, народу мало, в обед и вечером  вообще единицы, а подальше пройти и пусто совсем, до моря 2 шага, на рынке можно купить все, что нужно для жизни, в аптеке все лекарства и средства гигиены, плюс детского питания большой выбор (кому надо). Магазины там забавные - сельпо №1 и сельпо №2))) там все свежайшее, молочка вкуснейшая, и выпечка...мммм... А цены как у нас, не дороже. Я туда точно еще вернусь. И ракушечник мне понравился, Улька могла долго сидеть и рассматривать, он же красивый. Вечерами мы ходили по пляжуи смотрели фигуры, которые за день налепят, красиво))

----------


## Амина

Кстати, продавцов в Голубицкой на пляже навалом было( Комары вечером, но тучами) в 12, как и у нас, пропадали)))) Некоторые хозяева отпугиватели ставят, наши обещали в 2011 поставить. Если что, наш гостевой дом "Азовский бриз" назывался, дети до сих пор вспоминают, там огромный зеленый двор, песочница. качели и игровая конструкция с горкой.


Ракушечник у самой кромки воды, вымытый)


И просто зарисовочка...

----------


## kazangi

http://www.taman-leto.ru/m/trest/var...d_lyubava/0/0/ тут про наш дом

----------


## Амина

А тут про наш: http://azovski.com/  :Smile:  Но, повторюсь, это разных отдых, на Азове и на Черном. И чем южнее, тем разнее))) И у каждого есть свои любители) В этом году, если все сложится, мы поедем сюда: http://www.pliaho.narod.ru/

----------


## Ёжик

Я еще вспомнила, как мы в самом начале июля были на Черном море, ну как-то прохладновато для моря было) хотя может мне показалось) Но мы вернулись совсем не загорелыми) А уезжали мы как раз числа 14-15, вот тогда начиналось реальное пекло. Короче, мне больше всего нравится сентябрь)), причем числа с 10-15-го. Но это опять же в том поселке, про который я писала, там свой микроклимат)

----------


## Веснушка

мы едем на азов, на арабатку. с погодой не угадаешь. мы в прошлом году были на черном с 1го июня, было прохладновато, и вернулись тоже незагорелыми. но говорили, что годом раньше в это время была жара ужасная. так что не угадать. на азов мы едем 10го июня. не знаем, как будет.. были однажды на азове с 26го июня, были дожди, но на теплоте моря это вообще никак не сказывалось, было очень тепло. но это опять же арабатка, там очень мелко и море прогревается быстро. и после дождя сразу солнышко выглядывало.

----------


## Амина

Да-да, с погодой не угадаешь. Я когда-то отдыхала с 18 июня в Геленджике, было жарко, загорела хорошо, но море дня 2-3 было +13, не покупаешься... В Голубицкой 2 года отдыхали с 3 сентября, первый год теплынь, временами штиль, второго год ветрище жуткий, холодно. В Бетте в тот же год, кстати, нам тоже не повезло, ветер холодный и ураганный почти был 2 дня, на третий мы уехали) С тех пор опасаюсь в сентябре отдыхать)) Хотя, разница в погоде на Черном из-за гор феноменальная) Не говоря уже про Азов. Едем в течении полутора часов и запросто из холода в жару попадаем)

----------


## kiara

Расскажите мне, пож-та, любители Краснодарского края - вот смотрю, почти везде вход в туалетную комнату прямо из основной/спальни. Это нормально? В смысле не пахнет сыростью/плесенью/туалетом и вообще...
Все думаю-успеем ли с моим паспортом или подыскивать запасной аэродром в Крыму...или у нас. У нас только июль в наличии возможностей. Вроде подобрала вариант в Крыму - по цене один в один Болгария с полным аllcl...Болгария уж лучше)
Может кто готовые варианты посоветует? Именно по мини-гост или гостевым домам. *хорошим*

----------


## kiara

Маринк, а в Пляхо гостиница "Шале" вам не попадалась? Пишут /показывают красиво...

----------


## Веснушка

Киар, сколько мы отдыхали, и только 1 раз туалет из спальни был))) последнее время смотрим 2хкомнатные номера, цена кстати отличается несильно + в целом прибавляемся сервис.  А так, в доме свекров у нас в спальне был туалет, жили 3 года - очень удобно))) но здесь вопрос, как у кого он сделан, какие перегородки... а вообще, если б у меня была возможность смыться в болгарию, я б смылась))) ну после азова и крыма))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Ёжик

Я любитель Краснодарского кр.), но с туалетом из спальни не жила)

----------


## Амина

В Голубицкой пахло сыростью, да, больше нигде)) Туалет в однокомнатных люксах в мини-гостиницах везде из спальни) Ибо без вариантов)

Киар, не, не попадалась, так мы и жили возле самой трассы, по поселку вообще не ходили...

----------


## kiara

Когда туалетная комната ДОМА из спальни-это другой вопрос))))))))))))
Я же об общественном месте говорю))) боюсь, что запах будет...соответствующий. Нам нужен же номер на 4-х, это по любому люкс или семейный из 2-х комнат. И WC все время попадается из комнаты...
Людииииии, блин, все были, ну порекомендуйте мне че-нить хорошее!!!!!! Чтоб море рядом, условия хорошие, детская площадка была, трасса подальше, народу поменьше в номерах или тер-рия побольше, не люблю нос к носу с чужими людьми находиться...*ага, я знаю-нам остов Пасхи нужен)))))))или любой необитаемый)))* А,и не гос.пансионат. Есть что в Краснодарском крае похожее? *я третий день, вернее ночь, торчу в инете-меня уже тошнит, я уже никуда не хочу(((( Но ехать нужно!

----------


## Амина

Тю, я два месяца в прошлом году торчала!)) И ну не могу я тебе порекомендовать, везде туалет в номере, иначе это не люкс уже)))

----------


## Ёжик

Так все вроде про свои места отдыха отписались уже) Мы вот в Бетте отдыхаем каждый год.
Сама терпеть не могу эти муки выбора, сочувствую) Главное, настроиться на отдых - и все будет отлично тогда)

----------


## Веснушка

мы всегда тоже в инете ищем, в этом году я очень долго копалась. в итоге выбрала азов и прошлогодний гурзуф.... много приличного в архипо-осиповке попадалось. так что, Оксан, если ты тоже торчишь в инете, то ничего нового я наверное подсказать не могу))))))))

----------


## Ёжик

Архипка все-таки на трассе стоит, грязновато там, имхо. Мы туда на культ. программу несколько раз за ездим всегда)

----------


## kiara

Ёжик, а Вы, наверно же, Бетту всю уже изучили?)
Не скажите - хорошее местечко http://xn----8sbfddc3a1aod2d.xn--p1ai/ 
Ну хотя бы чисто визуально может видели...А то сижу, читаю, уже вся опухла))))кто пишет, что все фотки в инете - фотошоп, кто пишет - все хорошо...Об одном и том же месте - абсолютно разные отзывы, причем резко противоположные)))

----------


## Ёжик

Мне кажется, я поняла, что это за отель). Наблюдали, как он строится) Чисто внешне, он мне нравится, но так и не дошли до туда - поближе рассмотреть, хотя манил он меня) Он стоит в частном секторе, мы по нему гуляли, но давно, лет 6-7 назад. Честно говоря, смутно помню, как там и что) дороги вроде так себе были, ну обычные деревенские, инжир мы собирали, помню) за заборами растет), дома и заборы покосившиеся были местами. А сейчас там вообще много отелей строят, может и с дорогу новую положили, и заборы починили))) Из этого отеля дорога к морю только через рынок-кафешки-развлечения, хоть в Бетте их и не много. Ну и к самому отелю придется немного в гору идти как раз по деревенской дороге (грунтовой?)
Их фоток я могу только про окружения рассказать) те, что на сайте в сторону моря правдивы) Вы, если  хотите, покажите фотки сомнительные, может скажу что-нибудь) 
А отзывы разные везде - та же наша огромная лестница к морю кого-то просто убивает, а я балдею) лучше дороги к морю и не придумать - тишина, тень и природа))

----------


## kiara

Фотки там не конкретно этого отеля сомнительные, в целом просто отзывы читаю по отдыху, люди пишут действительно, странные отзывы)
Прихожу к выводу, что даже среди отдыхающих есть новая "профессия" - агитировать за определенные част.гост, при этом хаять другие просто так. Нашла одну такую тетьку, она несколько лет подряд отдыхает в одном месте, всем все помогает-встречает-подбирает варианты, а хозяева ей платят за это и живет бесплатно все лето с дитем там - о как! 
А вообще кошмар, уже и не знаешь, чему/кому верить - попыталась бронировать место, по запросу высылают *реальные фото номера* - так и написано в ответе! То есть фото в инете вполне себе могут быть левые... И вот ни как не могу добиться-эти 30%, что я должна отправить на счет-это агентству премия "за работу" или они пойдут в счет оплаты, т.е. как предоплата. Никто вразумительно не ответил...Наверно, нужно прямо звонить хозяевам, но не везде их координаты-часто агенты по телефонам.

----------


## Ёжик

А вы когда едете? Просто велик шанс на месте найти жилье, имхо) Мы скорее всего в конце сентября там будем. Смогу зайти в этот отель поузнавать)))

----------


## Ёжик

Сейчас я еще у парня спрошу, он в Бетте тоже частый гость, правда, в том же ДО, что и мы, но мало ли)

----------


## kiara

Мы раньше вас окажемся там) 
Едем после 15 июля сразу, боюсь, что в самый высокий сезон мы вряд ли что найдем, едем на машине, если прикинуть дорогу, то мы к ночи будем там-не до поисков будет....Хотя, если мы в дороге где заначуем, то там будем уже днем...Но все таки боюсь вот так-наобум, у меня и так эта поездка обещает быть экстремальной)))) первый раз на машине, первый раз не в отель или пансионат, первый раз с детьми в России на море)
P.S. буду признательная за любую инфу.

----------


## Ёжик

Ну в любом случае квартиру какую-нибудь найдете) Товарищи, сдающие жилье, сидят там до позднего вечера точно. Даже в сентябре, а уж в июле всю ночь, наверно) Кстати, так как пляж в Бете не большой, в пик сезона там будет тесновато, я думаю)
А вы во сколько выезжать планируете? Раз к вечеру, то тащится будете медленно по Краснодарскому краю( Хотя может там доделали-таки дороги) Расскажите потом)

----------


## kiara

"Какую-нибудь"-не наш вариант))))))))я придирчива в быту. Я по той же причине не хочу в пансионаты - не переношу "советский" антураж, последний раз в Крыму в Форосе отдых стоил мама не горюй, а номера - а-ля "советы", уж хоть бы Икею какую поставили..В общем, у меня все сложно)
Ну пляж не пугает, сели на машину и поехали купаться) Выезжать  ночью, часов в 4 утра... Мы читали,что дороги, вроде, все сделаны, причем даже участки с платным режимом, типа пробки можно объехать.

----------


## Ёжик

А почему тогда не заграницу?)) 
На какой пляж вы на машине собрались?
Ну а с дорогами, действительно, уже должно быть лучше) сколько можно-то) Но в самом Краснодарской крае много полицейских стоит (или как их там теперь называют))) И скорость очень ограничена - приходится плестись ели-ели) Ну и потом по серпантину тоже медленно( трасса через населенные пункты проходит. (Хотя вы все это знаете уже Это я так...настальгирую))) Поэтому мы стараемся как можно большее расстояние проехать в ночи (пока эти товарищи спят))
Хотя может там скоростных трасс и правда понастроили) Было бы классно! Как время в пути сократилось бы!!!

----------


## kiara

Я уже писала - потому что паспорт не успели сделать для Ку вовремя и мой на исходе-2 месяца осталось, не везде пустят с таким сроком, а носиться с выпученными глазами я не хочу в самый сезон. И муж наотрез не хочет в самолет, с этим у него вообще сложно))) Он соглашался летать с Ником, пока мы с Ку были маленькие, видимо передоз за 3 года))) 
Да и надо же все таки съездить и в Россию на море, ну хотя бы для общего развития)мы с мужем только в детстве были у нас. И должны там быть хорошие места, ну не может же быть, чтобы все не комильфо. Это я так себя успокаиваю))))
Вот судя по тому, что за 2-ю неделю усиленных поисков и брони я пока ничего не смогла забронировать - по причине отсутствия приличных мест на наши даты, уже на месте мы вряд ли что найдем((((
Сегодня обещали с базы Бирюза что-то подобрать, коттеджи по 5тр в сутки заняты все, а дешевых домиков полно - благосостояние населения растет)))
Кстати, Дионис - занят.Да и мутные там какие-то...
Полиция нас не пугает сильно)))) гы-гы))) муж им приготовил на "черный день" десятку, у них же чёс будет))))) тоже высокий сезон - весь год потом жить на это будут)))
Эх, если б паспорта были, меня бы тут уже давно не было бы))))
Мы еще в мае пошли делать, но я *пордон* офигела, проведя там два дня - плюнула и ушла ждать ноября, коридоры вымирают-делай не хочу. Летом там все звереют, даже знакомые становятся резко "незнакомыми" и сиииильно занятыми.

----------


## Ёжик

Ясно) удачи вам!

----------


## kiara

Ой, думала, что давно отметилась, куда ж мы едем в итоге, оказывается нет...
Итак - мы будем на Азове, в Голубицкой.
Забронировать приличное место на черном море так и не смогли. Ну и ладно)
Едем мы в апарт-отель, это очень удобно - большие апартаменты со всеми удобствами и плюсами отлеля, как то уборка, смена белья и проч. При этом огромная кухня со всем необходимым-мы можем сами готовить, когда захотим, нес.комнат, отдельный свой балкон. У нас первая линия, от моря 5 минут. Все остальное тоже рядом. Включая, если что - можно махнуть и на пляжи черного моря)
Осталось 15 дней до отъезда!!!!УРА!
Впечатления напишу как вернусь или оттуда.
И да - спасибо за пожелания удачи, это нам в дороге пригодится)))
P.S. Оль-Веснушка, вы же на Азове были - напиши, как вам!
И ждем от Кати рассказ!

----------


## Веснушка

мы только вернулись, были и на азове и в гурзуфе. подробней как нибудь напишу, или звони, Киар))) потому что вещи даже не разбирала еще. а в кратце  - на азове было здорово, турляндия отдыхает)) хотя кому что нужно, но сугубо по мне, было очень здорово! моря для детей лучше чем азов и не придумать. поэтому на азове было море-море-море))) а уж насчет культурной программы - это крым)

----------


## lastochka

Боже мой,Оля ,вы были в Гурзуфе. Держусь за стенку :Smile:  от чувств! Мы там с мужем были на медовый месяц,а потом на следующий год снова поехали))) ТАКИЕ воспоминания нахлынули)) ну хоть в двух словах,ну как там? Запах моря тот же? А рыночек работает?

----------


## kiara

Да, позвоню обязательно! 
Может увидимся?
Нам нужно только море-море-море) А культурной программы нам пока много не надо)

----------


## Веснушка

можно и увидеться, почему нет)) только я пока без машины... но к парку можем подъехать. 
в гурзуфе  хорошо)))) но мы жили чуть подальше, не в центре. в центр ходили гулять, это сказочно конечно)) море пахнет)) мой любимый запах....и вообще я море как то особенно люблю, мне даже купаться особо не надо..я могу просто смотреть, или просто ноги под волны поставить и кайфовать..какие то особые неземные чувства оно у меня вызывает...эх... единственное конечно в гурзуфе для нас сейчас не подходит - это горы везде... гошик уже большой, а ходить много не хочет. где равнина, я б без стеснения коляску взяла да катала бы его. а в гурзуфе одни горы))

----------


## kiara

Воооот) Мы в парке каждый вечер,примерно с 6(7) и до 10 вечера, если соберетесь-звоните. Будем рады) *если на машине вас кто подбросит, захватите наш колясон, лан? а то у меня тут очередь образовалась на юга с малышами)до середины сентября запись, ха-ха-ха)) Или мы сами заберем, ежели чего.

----------


## yakudza

Пара слов о нашей поездке в  г. Ейск на Азовском море.
Азовское море в районе Ейска (и в основном) мелкое, поэтому вода теплее, чем в Черном. В июне было уже отлично, поэтому с детьми  многие едут именно туда (мелко и тепло).
Причем дети там, в основном, от 0 до 5 лет. Школьников меньше. Пляжи в Ейске по большей части - галька, причем довольно-таки крупная. Мы с мамой не могли без шлепок входить в воду. И если у вас соскочил тапочек, то вы его уже вряд ли вернете, потому что видимость в воде нулевая. Вода очень мутная. Цвета размоченной глины (наверное, как раз из-за глины))) Причем все в один голос твердят, что это она не грязная, а именно мутная, насыщенная йодом и еще чем-то полезным. Может и так. Просто надо иметь это в виду. Ещё там есть целебные грязи. Но ими надо знать как пользоваться, иначе может высыпать сильная аллергия.
У меня в целом впечатления от поездки  не очень, но это скорее из-за наших проблем с аклиматизацией. Пару-тройку лет, наверное, воздержусь от дальних поездок. Бассейн во дворе, Угра - и больше нам ничего не надо)))))))))))

----------


## IRISCHKA

Катя, а где именно вы в Ейске были? Наверное в районе "Каменка"? Как сам город? Можно было доехать до Должанки, там чище и глубоко.

----------


## yakudza

Да, Ириш, в районе "Каменки", чуть дальше к Таганрогскому заливу.
На Должанку так и не доехали. Знаю, что там лучше, но не каждый же день туда ездить, всё-таки 40 км.
Просто детки маленькие, отсюда все сложности.

----------


## kiara

Мы вернулись сегодня ночью.
У меня немного смешанные впечатления от отдыха...Вроде бы все было отлично, но вот чтобы я сказала не задумываясь - о как же здорово!, такого нет.
Азов, к моему удивлению, штормил))))Причем последние несколько дней так, что спасатели вывешивали "черный шар" - абсолютный запрет на купание! По сему, мы посетили черное море и слияние двух морей на косе. И еще, там установилась дикая жара, мы уезжали из 39 градусов!!!
Меня очень-очень впечатлил Краснодарский край в районе Тамани, красота необыкновенная!!!!Бескрайни  е поля, усеянные желтыми солнцами-подсолнухами, пьянящий аромат сладких акаций в сочетании с теплым тягучим воздухом - это сказка! Но у моря не было уже этого запаха и ощущения, поэтому я была расстроена. Я упорно гоню от себя мысль, что я, словно обманутая на первом свидании, девушка) 
В целом отдых был такой, какой он может быть у нас в стране) Сервис терпимый, нет, даже хороший, учитывая услышанное-увиденное у других, цены, я бы сказала, даже низкие. Фрукты-овощи сказочно вкусны, свежи и спелы, прямо с бахчи-грядки-плантации!
С развлечениями - хуже, но мы не за ними ездили) Народу вот только много, вечерами все слоняются в поиске и надежде развлечений, коротают эти самые вечера/ночи в местных кафе/пивнушках, поэтому спать с настежь открытыми окнами (как я люблю) - непозволительная роскошь(( 
Море, помимо того, что оно коварное)))штормить умеет, оно отлично подходит для детей - мягкое, не глубокое. Берег песчаный, вход очень хороший, вода не цвела, не была грязной и/или мутной. Только в шторм волны носили песок, да так, что ног в воде не видно было. А за неделю до нашего приезда море было как зеркало, тихо и прозрачно абсолютно.
Сейчас я думаю над вопросом-вернулась бы я туда еще...Пока не знаю)))
P.S. если интересны подробности-пишите, расскажу в красках) Фото будут у меня в дневнике.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Оксана!! ну здорово, что уже вернулись и что хорошо отдохнули. А в каких местах приморских ты была, куда тебе бы хотелось вернуться?
У меня такое место - это Новый Свет, но теперь уже только с палатками в заповедник, просто в саму деревню - это то же самое, ночью музыка, городской пляж - толпы. 
Мне нравится, чтобы личная бухточка =)) Говорят, так на Мальдивах только, и то поискать.

А мы вот только подлечились, кашль, горло красное, у меня подозрение на воспаление легких, но обошлось.
Причем я виню кондиционеры в Турции, откуда мы вернулись в начале июля.
Может, интересно кому-то будет. 
Мы были в Турции с мужем и детьми. Девочке получается было 1,4, сыну 3,7. За 3 дня до вылета купили тур в Чиптрипе. (Наверное, рекомендую это агентство, цены бюджетные, на мой взгляд, тур на 2 взрослых и 2 детей 53 тысячи), Были 2 недели в Бельдиби, не доезжая до Кемера, 4 звезды, все включено. Приятный отель Sunmerry 4*, море прозрачное, чистое, рыбок очень много разноцветных, пляж галька, вокруг горы. Питание хорошее и даже вечером мини-диско для детей. Все чудесно, но вот у меня ощущения такие некоторой излишней рафинированности отдыха, хочется поближе к природе, к горам, морю. Турки эти зазывающие на каждом шагу. Зато видели в кустах зайца, пошли за ним, муж говорит :"Попробуй, к тебе он пойдет=)" Пошли за ним, а там второй. Апельсины очень сладкие, прям неприлично сладкие, насколько же у нас недозрелые продают. Апельсиновый фреш за 1 доллар на каждом шагу, при тебе отжимают.
В общем, хорошо, спокойно отдохнули, сменили обстановку. В следущий раз решили ехать в Грецию =) Т.е. возвращаться не захотелось.
А про кондиционер. Что-то мне кажется, что от того, что мы гоняли кондиционер (только во время своего отсутствия), а их не чистят, видимо, какую-то бяку там схватили. Но это мои ощущения.

----------


## kiara

Спасибо, Олесь!
Вот именно поэтому я ненавижу кондиционеры! Мы включали у нас кондей и открывали верхние (мансардные) окна. Иначе у меня страшно болели уши (вот не знаю, что это и от чего, может давление меняется). Да и фильтры точно никто не вычищает как следует.
А вернуться мне всегда-всегда хочется в Крым) Ласпи, Гурзуф, Форос. Еще Испания несколько мест.
Мы на след.год планируем поездку в Черногорию недельки на 3, снять также апартотель.
А вот насчет палаток-я поняла, что не готова к ним)))Я очень остро реагирую на "снижения уровня сервиса" - так мой сын изрек))), меня просто до слез расстраивало санитарное состояние пляжных "заведений"-раздевалки, душики, туалеты - или их отсутствие, да и вообще бытовой мусор где-то.
Поддерживаю желание личной бухты, но с 5*бунгало))или хотя бы личных метров 50)

----------


## Ёжик

Ну а мы в очередной раз вернулись из Бетты)

----------


## Мария Трофимова

С возвращением, Света!
Расскажи, как все было прекрасно! Как дорога? Куда планируете в следующий отпуск - туда же? )))

----------

